# Hernia Operation



## SeaBreeze (May 15, 2014)

A surgeon was checking on a patient who had a hernia operation three days before.
 The doctor asked the man why he had not gotten out of bed. 

“I hurt,” the man said. “You don’t know how it feels.” 

 “I know exactly how it feels,” the doctor said. “I had the same procedure last month, and I was back at work two days later. There’s no difference in our operations.” 

 “Oh yes there is,” said the patient. “You had a different surgeon.”


----------



## Ina (May 15, 2014)

:unhappy::lofl:


----------



## That Guy (May 16, 2014)

Just what I didn't need to hear!  Thinking about having surgery on my shoulder . . .   But, not now.


----------

